# Replica Lee Enfield Rifles



## Bergeron 971 (8 Sep 2006)

Hey everyone, I am inquiring as to the interest in Replica Lee Enfield Rifles for rifle drill. used for, corps flag parties and guards.
I choise the lee enfield cause it is a traditonal rifle used by cadets in canada.
Other modles are redaly avaible but not canadian rifles.

I am presently looking into having ABS style plastic rifle replica made. these rifles would be solid and unable to be modified to shoot anything but rubber bands.

thoughts, comments?


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Sep 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> These rifles would be solid and unable to be modified to shoot anything but rubber bands.



Try the armoury at NDP headquarters.  ;D


----------



## Burrows (8 Sep 2006)

Why not just use real ones that are plugged?  Its much easier and more cost effective if we have the surplus.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (8 Sep 2006)

they plug rilfes with lead, they are heavy enough for cadets at 15 years old only to add more weight. 

As well, these rifles are harder and harder to come by. we have to borrow 3 rifles for one day a year and do the anual review with 2 hours of practice.
If the CC I work with is like this, I am sure that others are in the same boat, that if they are even able to get their hands of rifles.

NDP? New Democratic Party?


----------



## Bergeron 971 (8 Sep 2006)

someone alread has a well made replica, working bolt,
http://www.aurorahistoryboutique.com/ahb.cfm?a=C000646

Haven't found the location of this store, yet.


----------



## ryanmann356 (9 Sep 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> unable to be modified to shoot anything but rubber bands.



Did you buy them from the French army? ;D


----------



## Burrows (9 Sep 2006)

Contrary to popular belief, there was one war where a french party was the victor.  Unfortunately as both sides in the french civil war were french - it doesn't help much.


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2006)

If it is for drill, can you not get some of the rubber C7s?


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Sep 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> they plug rilfes with lead, they are heavy enough for cadets at 15 years old only to add more weight.



Time to bust another urban myth.

Barrels are NOT plugged with lead period. When rifles are de-activated, its for keeps. Major components are removed, and things are welded up, including key areas of the bore and chamber of the rifle.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## ryanmann356 (10 Sep 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Contrary to popular belief, there was one war where a french party was the victor.  Unfortunately as both sides in the french civil war were french - it doesn't help much.



lol


----------



## rz350 (10 Sep 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> Did you buy them from the French army? ;D



You mean the French who provided troops and Mirage jet to A'stan? Or the ones who are holding the border in Lebanon? Or maybe the ones in Haiti? or did you mean the French who blew up the Su-25's in Ivory Coast? The same ones that have SSBN, Nuclear aircraft carrier, Nuclear weapons and 5th generation fighters? The very same who are a member of NATO and our good ally?  :

As for replica's, it would probably be more prudent to get de-activated LE's then to make decent looking reps


----------



## rwgill (10 Sep 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> If it is for drill, can you not get some of the rubber C7s?


Unfortunately, they are not permitted.  They look too much like a C7.


----------



## Neill McKay (11 Sep 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> As well, these rifles are harder and harder to come by. we have to borrow 3 rifles for one day a year and do the anual review with 2 hours of practice.
> If the CC I work with is like this, I am sure that others are in the same boat, that if they are even able to get their hands of rifles.



Is there not an entitlement to drill-purpose rifles for cadet units?


----------



## Wolfmann (11 Sep 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Is there not an entitlement to drill-purpose rifles for cadet units?



Detachments are starting to get dwindling stocks, and less are being replaced. As well, Sea Cadet corps seem to be the only one's that hold a numerous amount of DP and other rifles. We have to provide our DP rifles to the air and army cadets for Remembrance, as the only .22's they have are the one's used for non-air rifle zone competitions. I believe part of the problem is that the Air and  Army cadets parade out of the P Res barracks and don't have a lot of space to share, whereas we have our own building and do. 

What the actual standard is, I don't know, but that's how it's handled in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Sep 2006)

well if you have the money, there is an Aussie company making new ones in .308 and Bubba'ed ones go for around $175. You could buy some, add new furniture to them.


----------



## TCBF (11 Sep 2006)

There are still enough broken Enfields and parts around that your local gunsmith should be able to put together a few 'dewats' for you.


----------



## Wolfmann (11 Sep 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> There are still enough broken Enfields and parts around that your local gunsmith should be able to put together a few 'dewats' for you.



That would be the ideal situation, but it's entirely up to our Area Detachment what happens to them, and who works on them. We've had incidences where we've sent weapons to an external gunsmith for repairs to air rifles, as well as simply had air rifles exchanged. But for .22's, given that DND pretty much wants every corps based .22 removed, if we send our activated one's out...we don't get them back...and because the de-activated one's are DP's they go on a very low priority scale - and are serialized so we can't just mix and match anything but the most basic parts. 

Welcome to Cadet Life


----------



## TCBF (12 Sep 2006)

I should have been more specific:  don't provide a real LE to be dewatted, ask a local gunsmith to build some up for you from busted LE's and part sets.  That way you don't acquire a firearm, you aquire an object.


----------



## Wolfmann (12 Sep 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> I should have been more specific:  don't provide a real LE to be dewatted, ask a local gunsmith to build some up for you from busted LE's and part sets.  That way you don't acquire a firearm, you aquire an object.



What do you think the cost would be on that?


----------



## TCBF (12 Sep 2006)

Depends on where you live.  Call your local friendly gunshop and ask for advice.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (19 Sep 2006)

Ba gave up on the idea of rubber Lee Enfields. To busy these days.
found these though...

http://www.aurorahistoryboutique.com/ahb.cfm?a=C000646


----------



## foxtwo (22 Sep 2006)

I think my unit uses .22's with the bolts removed. I'm not sure if they have been modified any further, they seem okay to me... Correct me if I'm wrong-


----------



## TCBF (23 Sep 2006)

-If all that has been done is that the bolts have been removed they are still firearms and must be secured, transported and possessed as such.  Check the CFC website.


----------



## ryanmann356 (23 Sep 2006)

most units that parade with .22s parade with the rifles that are premanently plugged or modified so they are unable to fire rounds.


----------



## Lerch (28 Sep 2006)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> Detachments are starting to get dwindling stocks, and less are being replaced. As well, Sea Cadet corps seem to be the only one's that hold a numerous amount of DP and other rifles. We have to provide our DP rifles to the air and army cadets for Remembrance, as the only .22's they have are the one's used for non-air rifle zone competitions. I believe part of the problem is that the Air and  Army cadets parade out of the P Res barracks and don't have a lot of space to share, whereas we have our own building and do.
> 
> What the actual standard is, I don't know, but that's how it's handled in our neck of the woods.


I remember when 349 RCSCC Chilliwack started up they were going to get some No4 DP's donated to them. But then they ran into the problem of storage. And it's not that there's no room, because they parade at CFB Chilliwack which is a massive and partialy deactivated base. The storage problem came from the fact that, to store the No4 DP's, even though they were blocked, they still had to be under lock and key...and alarm. Aswell the alarm had to be monitered. 
Now, when they originally were given the idea of storing the DP's, they had thought they could just lock them up in an office. But when they found out all the details, they just couldn't afford to alarm the one room and have someone be payed to sit by and monitor the alarm.

I suspect that the same thing happens to other corps and squadrons.

My own corp (former corp I should say) has 15 No4 MkII rifles for regular parade, and 10 No5 MkI rifles (just like the No4 but pistol grip and short forestock) for training purposes. 25 Lee Enfields in all ;D


----------



## Bergeron 971 (28 Sep 2006)

To store any weapons, replicas, swords or air rifles. they need to be stored in a lockable locker with bar across, locked with DND lock, then the locker bolted to the floor, that locker must be locked up in a lockable room using DND approved lock. If its any type of rifle replica, deact, or air rifle, they also have to be locked in a gun case using DND locks.
So, in the end. you have LOTS of keys. OH and by the way, if you need a bolt for  therifle to work, example, lee enfield or c7, the bolts have to be locked up like CRAZY separately from the rifles.

 Cadets LIKE LOCKS


----------



## ryanmann356 (28 Sep 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> Cadets LIKE LOCKS



they have all the keysfor those locks in my armoury, locked in a small case locked to the wall, locked in a room with a separate key in a separate case somewhere else, lol I never realised it before but yes, they really do like them  ;D


----------



## TCBF (29 Sep 2006)

Let's not tell the world how we secure our items. OK?


----------



## Bergeron 971 (7 Dec 2006)

I think some would only laugh at us for looking up air rifles like we do out nuclear weapons.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Dec 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> I think some would only laugh at us for looking up air rifles like we do out nuclear weapons.



Now you've done it.  Most people don't even know we HAVE nukes.   :


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Dec 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Now you've done it.  Most people don't even know we HAVE nukes.   :


Shhhhhhssssh!! It was suppose to be a suprise!


----------



## Bergeron 971 (8 Dec 2006)

my cadet corps has 3 for the flag party ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Dec 2006)

3 nukes is a bit excessive to protect a flag, isn't it?


----------



## alfie (8 Dec 2006)

While on the topic, any known replicas of the FN out there?


----------



## Bergeron 971 (9 Dec 2006)

The FN? not that i know of, a friend of mine has a deact FN, thats as close as you will get.


----------



## Lerch (9 Dec 2006)

If you scowered the internet you'd probably find some in the US for an unbelievable price.


----------



## TCBF (13 Dec 2006)

Deactivated (DEWAT) FNs - mostly Australian L1A1s and Indian IA1s - are avail in Canada.  More will be on the market as owners of Prohib 12(5) OIC #13 rifles DEWAT them to sell them.


----------

